# Tandem Verleih Rhein-Main



## sipemue (18. Juli 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

kennt ihr einen Laden der Tandems verleiht? Oder hat von euch einer ein Tandem, welches man sich mal - natürlich gegen "Entschädigung" - ausleihen könnte?
Muss nicht unbedingt ein MTB Tandem sein, ein RR oder 'normales' Tandem wäre auch ok.

Danke,
Simon


----------



## fUEL (18. Juli 2008)

sipemue schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> kennt ihr einen Laden der Tandems verleiht? Oder hat von euch einer ein Tandem, welches man sich mal - natürlich gegen "Entschädigung" - ausleihen könnte?
> Muss nicht unbedingt ein MTB Tandem sein, ein RR oder 'normales' Tandem wäre auch ok.
> ...


 

Hallo Simon 

evtl der Christian denfeld? sicher aber hat der Matthias ( [email protected]) (Friedberg ist auch nicht so weit weg von Kaben) ein Tandem, welches er Dir evtl mal leiht, er wär evtl auch ein guter Sparringpartner für Dich, der Junge ist echt schnell.

Schick ihm einfach ne mail und grüß ihn bitte von mir

cu on trail 

Frank 

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (18. Juli 2008)

Auf dem Flohmarkt am Mainufer wurde die letzten beiden Wochenenden immer das gleiche Tandem angeboten - war ein einfaches Alltagsradtandem, hinten mit Damenoberrohr, recht alt, etwas Servicebedürftig.

Kann man sicher für ein paar Euro kaufen, dann ein wenig Service und fertig.
Vielleicht isses morgen früh wieder da!?
Stand auf der dem Ufer abgewandten Straßenseite an der Bürgersteigkante wo die Museen sind.
Ungefähr da wo ein paar Säulen sind.


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (26. Juli 2008)

Servus,

wir haben ein Tandem. Geländetauglich, den Kiedrich-Marathon hat es schon überlebt (Speedhub, RockShox Federgabel, HS 33 + Louise vorne).
Da wir wegen der kleinen Kinder kaum noch zum gemeinsamen Fahren kommen, steht das gute Stück nur noch unbenutzt im Keller.
Ich würde das ggf. ausleihen oder auch verkaufen.
Was willst Du damit machen?


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (29. Juli 2008)

Hey Simon,

bitte dringend noch mal melden! Meine Frau will ganz oder gar nicht. D. h. nur verkaufen, nicht verleihen!


----------



## Bettina (1. August 2008)

Hallo Onkel Jüregn,
ich klink mich einfach ma ein:
welche Größen hat denn euer Tandem? Und wie alt ist es etc..
Gruß Bettina


----------



## votecstoepsl (3. August 2008)

Onkel Jürgen schrieb:


> Hey Simon,
> 
> bitte dringend noch mal melden! Meine Frau will ganz oder gar nicht. D. h. nur verkaufen, nicht verleihen!



Oha, die Chefin!  Aber ein stückweit auch verständlich bei so einem Rad.

Aber so wirklich einen Tipp um hin und wieder mal ein Tandem zu leihen gab es noch nicht, oder?


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (9. Dezember 2008)

Info an alle Interessenten:
mein Tandem ist schon vor zwei Monaten über ebay verkauft worden!

Warum? Als Captain kann ich nicht mehr einen mittelmäßig trainierten Stoker UND einen doppelt besetzten Kinderwagen (ca. 50 kg) die Berge rauf ziehen. Alles hat seine Zeit ... Spätestens wenn die Jungs keinen Bock mehr haben mit uns auf Tour zu gehen, gibt's bestimmt ein neues Tandem. Zumal unsere Traumtour nach Gibraltar und zurück immer noch aussteht.


----------

